# Help!! 17 month old "new" pup :)



## fredericton (Dec 29, 2008)

We adopted Fredericton or "Fred" almost a month ago - he's a 17 month old neutered male and we were told by the previous owners that he was housebroken. Well, we had numerous accidents the first week or two, which we expected -- now it seems to be every couple of days. Tonight, I just brought him outside - he pooped and played for a good 15 minutes, then he comes in and wasn't in the house 15 minutes and went onto my daughter's BED and peed!!!! I am at my wits end, he is great all day (in his crate while we are at work) and overnight -- we faithfully take him out in the morning and about 3 times (every 2 hours in the evening) He goes for a walk each night as well. I have 100% intention of giving him more freedom when he proves trustworthy, but right now we have no choice but to crate him through the day. I tried having someone come by to let him out, but he growled at her and wouldn't come out (he doesn't do this when we are home by the way) and in any case, the daytime isn't the problem. 

I don't know what to do -- there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to this --- any advice/help you have would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome!!! Don't give up yet, you'll get great advice here.

My two cents...don't give him any freedom, keep him with you at ALL times in the house. If possible, confine him to rooms that aren't carpeted until he's more reliable. Don't play until he's done his business outside so he knows that's what's expected of him and give him treats when he does go. Even if he was trained before it seems he'd need time to adjust.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Do you know what age Fred was when he was neutered? If he was older and had developed "marking" sometimes it is hard to get them to stop, even after being neutered. Thats what I was told by a very experience dog trainer.

I was thinking since Fred had not been with you that long, maybe he was "marking" his territory and probably the stress of being in a new place might make him want to do it more.

I would suggest you correct him in a positive way and just keep him limited to where he can go in the home. I think as he feels more secure it will get better.

You might want to contact a dog trainer to get some help


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

and give it some time also.

i got mugsy when he was 10 months old and kaylie when she was 6 years old. i thought that i would never get mugsy to understand what i wanted and kaylie just pooped and peed where ever and when ever, even after doing her thing outside. she also peed on the comforter 3 times. but now they seem to get it. they do use pee pads inside but prefer to go outside except when it hits about -25c 

joe


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!! I know that we'd all love to see pictures of Fred as soon as you have a chance. 
Todd's not a marker but I've had a couple of foster dogs that were. 
What worked the best for me was a combination of Crate training, Tethering to me and the use of a belly band. 
Between those three things I was able to potty train them pretty quickly and keep the mess in the house to a minimum. 
I take the marker's out every hour to make sure that their bladders stay pretty empty and don't let them out of my sight until I can totally trust them. 
As long as you are consistant and able to keep a regular potty schedule he should figure it out.


----------



## fredericton (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all! Thanks for the replys!! 

Fred was only neutered in October, so that could be part of the issue however he "squats" to go and it is usually all at once (he doesn't do the 3-4 times outside either) so I haven't gotten the feeling that it was a marking issue. I really thought he just didn't know where we had expected him to go at first. I also know that he was bred one time and that the litter of puppies was sold right around the same time as he was -- could he have reverted some due to them as well? I'm guessing he could have gotten away with some secret accidents with pups around....

Will post some pics soon!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*belly bands*

Some of the new male rescues have been markers especially if they were neutered late. They wear belly bands until they can be better trusted.

This works in addition to the other things suggested.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Belly Bands may be your answer!

Pictures please.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*belly bands*

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltShopPages/BellyBamds.html


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

He might be checking out the "rules" at your house. I would keep him relatively confined until he earns his freedom at your house.

Welcome to the forum. I am sure our advice would improve if we had pictures.!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just so you know, I have a female who used to mark and she didn't lift her leg...she squatted and marked.

I do think this is definitely a marking issue.

I'm sure more will chime in, and there have been some other threads similar that maybe someone will dig up.

I'll be back to this thread when I get my "real" work done !

Welcome!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I got Rosa in September when she was 18 months old. It took about six weeks until I felt "pretty safe" with her house training. She has had some accidents particularly when its rainy. I still don't let her free in the house when I'm gone. Her breeder said that it would take her some time to become reliable and if she was having accidents, I was giving her too much freedom. It's like potty training a puppy- going out with them and praise, praise, praise. I love her as much as "the boys", even though she came to us later!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It sounds like, overall, you are doing everything right. I think your dog is still adjusting to his re-homing and you need to be patient a bit longer. He will get it, he's almost there. . .


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We had this kind of trouble with Indie when she was new here. What worked for us was taking her out in the morning and waiting and watching until she did do her business. If she didn't, we would bring her in and confine her to the crate or ex-pen until we took her out again. It took several months but she did get the picture eventually. We just make sure she has gone outside before we allow her freedom inside. We watch to make sure. It's a hassle, but it works. She once held it 20 hours rather than pee outside! I was pretty frustrated for a while! She also peed on my parents' bed when we were there visiting! Embarrassing!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

You could try getting him on a stricter feed and water schedule. Watch his behavior to look for signs that he may be looking to pee or poop, then catch him with a strict "hey!" or "uh-uh!" and quickly bring him outdoors. In addition, come up with a phrase for pottying/pooping and when he does go outside, praise him with "Yes! good potty/poopy" and then reward with a special treat he only gets for peeing/pooping outside.

It took our Sophie a while to become consistent her first year. She is now 18 mo. old and does very well; however, I still don't give her free access to the house while we are all gone during the day. We have a pen we put up in the kitchen with her crate, dog bed, bones toys, food and water. When the kids come home between 3 and 3:30 they take her out for a potty break where she usually poops and pees.

Good luck! Hang in there!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you have any other pets or cats? That would make me think 'marking', but it could be a number of things, just transitional adjustment could cause some regression.

I agree on the water/food schedule, try setting down the water and food at certain times and limit the freedom to all day drinking and that will help him get on schedule. I do think it will work itself out.

belly bands are also a good idea 

Keep us posted!


----------

